# Größeres Spiele Projekt - einige Fragen zur Umsetzung



## thomas.g (27. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ich und ein paar meiner Schulkollegen haben den Auftrag bekommen, bis Ende Jänner ein Spiel für unseren Tag der offenen Tür in der Schule zu programmieren.

Wir haben uns entschlossen einen Worms Armageddon Clon zu machen.

Die künstliche Schwerkraft und alles haben wir bereits. allerding möchten wir das Spiel gernen im 1024*768 Modus laufen lassen, doch dann ruckelt das ganze.

Wir verwenden Java2D und BufferedImage für die Bilder.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr uns einige Tipps geben könnt, wie man ein Full-Screen Spiel machen kann, ohne das alles ruckelt. Die Spiele die wir vorher gemacht haben, waren immer so simple, dass wir nicht immer das ganze Fenster neuzeichnen mussten, sondern nur die Teile, die sich verändert haben. Da allerdings bei unserem Worms Clon sich Wasser usw. dauerend bewegen, ist das Prinzip nicht möglich.

Wie könnten wir das umsetzen (in Java2D), ohne dass das Spiel ruckelt oder die Performance dermasen schlecht ist?

thx, thomas


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Okt 2005)

Zeichnet ihr auf nen Puffer ?

Hier ist ein gutes Beispiel für Full-Screen Window + Double Buffering / Flipping:

http://javaalmanac.com/egs/java.awt/screen_Flip.html

//Edit: Noch zwei Beiträge von hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19570&start=0
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18089&highlight=buffer+strategy


Dann gibbets von Sun noch n paar Docs:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/image/BufferStrategy.html
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/extra/fullscreen/bufferstrategy.html
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/extra/fullscreen/doublebuf.html

P.S.: Alles mit der ForenSuche gefunden...

Forensuche: buffer strategy


----------



## Soulfly (27. Okt 2005)

Ihr solltet auch darauf achten, dass nur das gezeichnet wird, was auch wirklich auf dem Bildschirm liegt.
Ansonsten führt dies je nach Umfang des Restes zu großen Leistungseinbußen.

MfG


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Okt 2005)

Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch noch mit einem Profiler nach Flaschenhälsen im Code zu suchen.


----------

